# Вопрос про Ясную поляну.



## vladimirkuralin (9 Апр 2013)

На сколько правильная версия, что настоящая Ясная поляна в оригинале производилась только в готово-выборном варианте? Спасибо. [email protected]


----------



## vitttalik (9 Апр 2013)

На сколько я подчеркнул информации из форумов, что ясная поляна должна быть обязательного готововыборной, то что является готовой, в таком же корпусе, называтся тульский, или баян под названием ТУЛА, (ясная поляна на таком баяне не пишется) Вот как то так.
Хотя для рук мастера снять выбор, и облегчить конструкцию баяна далеко не проблемма. И мастера такую услугу предлагают, и снимают, после таких манипуляций она может оказаться без выбора но с названием Ясная поляна)


----------



## voldemar-60 (9 Апр 2013)

Коллеги, баян "Ясная поляна" только готово-выборный, выпускается в двух вариантах: 3-х и 5-ти рядные. Без выборки - это тульский концертный ( его еще называют заказной) "Тула", выпускается в 4-х вариантах, один из них 5-тирядный, отличаются диапозоном, весом. Все эти баяны, и Поляна и Тула цельнопланочные, двухголосные. Разница в цене между Поляной и Тулой около ста тысяч рублей. 

vitttalik писал:


> Хотя для рук мастера снять выбор, и облегчить конструкцию баяна далеко не проблемма. И мастера такую услугу предлагают, и снимают, после таких манипуляций она может оказаться без выбора но с названием Ясная поляна)



Какой смысл снимать для облегчения выборку с Поляны, если уже есть такой же баян без выборки и намного легче, компактнее и дешевле. А ценность Поляны как раз в наличии готово-выборной системы. Для студентов муз.училищ (колледжей) это часто наиболее доступный учебный и концертный инструмент.


----------

